# Kitten lying down in poop tray to pee!



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

Twice now I have seen my kitten lay down flat on her belly in the poop tray to pee! All of the rest of the time she has been peeing normally but so I hope this won't become a reguar thing but does anyone know of any reasons why she might be doing this? Thank you in advance for any answers.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, is your kitten passing normal amounts of urine when she lies on her belly in the litter tray ? How many times a day is she having pees?


----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

She normally does normal stand up pees and it's about the same amount as the other kittens do and when she lays down I would say it's still the same amount. I have never counted but I would say she has 2-3 wees in daytime.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

my first reaction was to wonder if she has any pain her hips that is stopping her from crouching to do her wee ?
My old Harrycat had arthritis in both hips and found it very difficult to crouch to wee or poo. I think yours is too young for it to be arthritis but maybe she has jumped awkwardly and hurt her hips or lower back ?


----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

Missysmum2 said:


> my first reaction was to wonder if she has any pain her hips that is stopping her from crouching to do her wee ?
> My old Harrycat had arthritis in both hips and found it very difficult to crouch to wee or poo. I think yours is too young for it to be arthritis but maybe she has jumped awkwardly and hurt her hips or lower back ?


I would agree that that could be the cause if she laid down to pee all of the time but she doesn't most of the time she pees like a normal cat. Perhaps she is just completely nuts!


----------



## JessMcL (Aug 2, 2017)

Haha perhaps she is completely nuts, love it! How old is your kitten?


----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

JessMcL said:


> Haha perhaps she is completely nuts, love it! How old is your kitten?


Bless her she will be 11 weeks old tomorrow


----------



## Yorkshirecats (Oct 5, 2016)

Do we have pics?


----------

